# 2021 Fogger Results



## ncdodave (Sep 12, 2020)

This was my yard last year with a hydrosonic cooler. 3k watts of continuous fog filled my neighborhood for 1/4 mile and it stayed under 3' from the ground. Ill add clear fog dams behind the fence this year for a directional change of where Id like the fog to move. This year in 2022 Im building a huge 40' long dragon on top of my garage with a dragon baby inside the dungeon (garage). and use Atmos fx fire in the windows of the house with another 3k watt fogger on the roof with ABS pipe to make the house look like its on fire. The city fire dept. will have a retired fire truck with its lights on parked in the front yard and I have been granted a permit to close my street to all motor traffic. The neighbors cant wait for the build to be set up and ill have a haunted dungeon hall around the back of the garage where people will end up in the "feeding pen" at the end. Ive been building since Feb. 1 and cant wait to set it up. Ill post my chiller build in a month after a couple improvements. but, it works so awesome compared to ice I m thinking of building a second one for the other side of the yard. I use an inline 4" duct fan to help push the chilled fog through 40 feet of drain pipe which works awesome. BTW my materials cost is almost nothing thanks to craigslist and being in the home construction industry.


----------



## Ubertenere (Mar 14, 2019)

I’m glad people adopted the ultrasonic chillers so quickly, I missed out last year due to lack of time but I’m building one this year. I have high hope from what I’ve seen on you tube, but worst case scenario I’ll add a chiller to it as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncdodave (Sep 12, 2020)

ultrasonic chillers are the way to go for low dense fog without ice for sure. I built a second one for 2022 and will have have some serious bog fog this year. ultrasonic chillers are worth the extra money for the fogger itself. i normally go through about $75 a year. last season would have cost me over $100. in ice for my 1/4 acre yard haunt


----------



## OakLaneCemetery (Aug 21, 2016)




----------

